# Captivated



## char1es (Aug 22, 2009)

Slow, melodic, piano improvisation using the black keys.

I felt nothing in the production of it but I felt that while re-listening to it, it contains hints of sadness, longing, and some kind of repressed love toward living creatures of all kinds.

Oh yeah, don't listen if you get bored quickly... It's almost 7 minutes long.

click here to listen.

I need to wake the fuck up.

</Russian Circle Loop>


----------

